# A build like nothing youve ever seen before.



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

First I wanna thank [email protected], Bagyard and last but not least Tomespo who just saved my butt with putting the rear bags in.
I hit up andrew back in november to see if bagyard was willing to build me a one off set of bombers for my Infiniti G37s. They were and towards the end of december we got the ball rolling.
While waiting for the bags to be built I started piecing together my management and building my custom trunk setup.
I had tomespo PC the tank to match the car. It came out great.
And there mustve been a miscommunication somewhere along the line and there was a problem with the fronts, so theyre getting remade ASAP.
Parts List:
Front Bagyard Bombers
Rear Bagyrard Bombers
Rear Bilstein Sport struts
2x Viair 400c
2x 3/8" SMC water traps
5gal Aluminum tank
Ridetech "BIGRED" 4way 3/8" valve manifold
Ridetech RidePROe3
all SMC fittings
3/8" SMC air hose
I ordered the ridepro wireless remotes but they arent here yet so ill put those in when they get here.
We were a little confused on how the rear bags mounted, and after the first attempt, which tom thought was wrong from the start , we had our first problem lol wait for the video.
As it sits now, the exhaust hits the ground!!!

































































































TO BE CONTINUED....once the new fronts arrive.


_Modified by STOOF G37 at 2:06 AM 5-3-2010_


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

I also just wanted to add that before i found this forum i knew NOTHING about air.
After about a week of reading like every thread in this section i understood what everything was and how it worked and was able to piece together my management the way i wanted it instead of just ordering a prebundled kit.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: A build like nothing youve ever seen before. (STOOF G37)*

No problem stoof, glad we got it all done finally. Well it was an eventful day, and it took way longer then expected but we had a few







.. 
iphone pic 








video
http://www.flickr.com/photos/t...tream/


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

This.is.epic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

So sick


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!
I just realized i didnt post a full shot of the car.
Ill take some more tomorrow hopefully, but for now heres one of how i was on coils.
Made a few changes since then too.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*

Looks good, i think i saw this car around the island before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STOOF G37* »_I also just wanted to add that before i found this forum i knew NOTHING about air.


This place is becoming a "mecca" of air ride knowledge.


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Wow! I think the only thing bothering me is the red emblem haha that tuck is insane tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (insert clever name)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insert clever name* »_Wow! I think the only thing bothering me is the red emblem haha that tuck is insane tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Agreed. Not a fan of the red emblem, the red in the headlights, the mirrors, hood, or roof. But the tuck is sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i like the 2nd video.......
"something popped into place"
airs out......pop
"Wtf was that??"


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STOOF G37* »_I also just wanted to add that before i found this forum i knew NOTHING about air.
After about a week of reading like every thread in this section i understood what everything was and how it worked and was able to piece together my management the way i wanted it instead of just ordering a prebundled kit.


you're welcome mr


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

YES and a BIG thanks to this guy ^ for sending me here in the 1st place.












_Modified by STOOF G37 at 2:34 AM 5-4-2010_


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I wouldnt have known what kind of car it is without the emblem haha


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STOOF G37* »_YES and a BIG thanks to this guy ^ for sending me here in the 1st place.








_Modified by STOOF G37 at 2:34 AM 5-4-2010_

i loved the car last night!! when youre aired out, the car literally looks broken !! lolz


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

just take the red shrouds out on the projectors.
good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (d.tek)*

I agree. The red/black theme works, but the headlights and grille emblem are too much and makes it look tacky. If you ditch those two things and keep everything else as is and you'll end up with classier car.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (iamraymond)*

SO awesome bro, gonna be dope when the fronts are on and its down low. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

To each his own i guess.
I love my colormatched projectors and emblem. Its a big thing in the G community right now.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*

wow, that thing goes low.
there was something wrong with your pic, so I fixed it for ya.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

damn looks good.. minus all the lil red emblems.. effing sick


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

so when are the fronts going to go on?


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

needs to be lower in the front!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STOOF G37* »_To each his own i guess.
I love my colormatched projectors and emblem. Its a big thing in the G community right now.

Doesn't always mean it looks good


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

lol you guys can hate on the red accents all you want. i love em. many many other people love em. All blacked out has no contrast.


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_so when are the fronts going to go on?

As soon as i get them.
The lower strut mounts on the ones they originally made were wrong.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

seems like a simple cut and weld fix


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: A build like nothing youve ever seen before. (STOOF G37)*

I love the trunk fabric.


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_seems like a simple cut and weld fix









thats def doable, but for the money i paid, let them fix it.
theyre also 4" longer than my oem struts for some reason.


----------

